# Is my chick a pullet



## Nelsonboyz (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Tentatively, yes. It's still quite young, though.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

agreed
looks like a lady to me, most of my red birds really show comb development first, its noticeable... not a maybe thing. whats the species? once its got more feathers we will really be able to see what going on


----------

